# Finally !



## purpleknif (Apr 13, 2014)

The weather finally broke here in northern Ohio so I can get back into my garage. Got about a week's worth of re-organizing since my new lathe cam back in July before I was ready for it and things just got tossed to make room in a hurry.
 The next project is a Liney 5 from a kit I bought 2 years ago at the NAMES show. Then, a rework on an LMS horizontal Stirling.
 I see this kit has been discontinued, I can understand why. They had to replace most of the kit due to undersize blanks and the included pistons and cylinders are junk.
  Looking forward to getting "back to work"


----------



## purpleknif (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks loike I spoke too soon. They're calling for up to
  5" of snow tonight. So much for watching the eclipse tonight !


----------

